# 2000 Schwinn Deluxe 7



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (May 5, 2019)

Just got this a few weeks ago.   Been doin some reading ,and can't come to a conclusion.   Is this considered an American Made Bike ? it has the BOULDER tag on the chain guard.   It was built by the Scott Sports Group in Boulder Co.   It appears brand new (Not rusted away)  must have been kept indoors.   Is this a Import ,or an American ?   Please comment.


----------



## GTs58 (May 5, 2019)

Very nice non Chicago Schwinn where ever it came from. Have you pulled the crank for servicing the bearings yet? I've seen a few Taiwan cast cranks from other Schwinn's.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (May 5, 2019)

No , Have not .  P.O.  claims it was hardly ridden.  Do you think I should open it up ?


----------



## GTs58 (May 5, 2019)

The factories use next to no lube during assembly so it would be a good idea if you plan on using it.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (May 5, 2019)

Cool , good advice.   Will definitely do that   Never would have thought about a LIGHT Greasing there .....................


----------



## GTs58 (May 5, 2019)

I picked up a 1963 Corvette three speed some years ago and it looked like it was used up with worn out tires that were not the originals. The BB and head were dry as a bone and no signs of grease. I won an eBay auction on a brand new in the box 2008 Mongoose Rockadile ALX hard tail for 38 bucks and the outfit sent me two bikes! The other one was a 2006 Schwinn Cruiser SS in Lime that was also NOS in the box. That thing had just enough grease in the BB to cover the cups with a film that looked wiped on with finger.

That Cruiser is a good looking bike.


----------



## schwinnderella (May 5, 2019)

Don't know where your bike was made but my 2000 Schwinn Panther was made in Taiwan.


----------



## Oilit (May 6, 2019)

The 2000 Schwinn catalog says that the Cruiser Deluxe Seven was built with the "Authentic Schwinn Phantom Reproduction Frame Hand Built in the USA (Men's Only)." An article in one of the last printed issues of the CABE says that they used 1000 of the reproduction frames for the 2000 C. D. 7, probably because sales of the Centennial Phantom fell short. The C.D. 7 is still in production (by Pacific), but only the first year had the Phantom frame. If it has the G00XXXX serial number under the bottom bracket, it's one of the American frames, built by Aerocycle Enterprises in Ontario, CA. (the XXXX is a number between 0001 and 5000) Much of this information comes from others here on the CABE, but I believe it's correct. We probably need to do a thread on these bikes.
http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1991_2000/2000_56.html


----------



## Oilit (May 6, 2019)

On second look, yours may have one of the Taiwan frames. The Tank and fender light are black and the springer has the bolt through the leg. The first version had red tank panels and a red fender light, and the springer had the bolt behind the leg. The Taiwan frames are welded, so if you have welded joints it's an import.


----------



## Oilit (May 6, 2019)

T. R. Findley's web site has two catalogs from 2000, and the second shows a Cruiser Deluxe Seven that looks just like yours. It also describes the frame as "Classic '55 Design Schwinn Cantilever Frame." I'm guessing they used up all of the Centennial frames and just kept going with Taiwanese frames.
http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1991_2000/2000_cr04.html
But it's still a nice bike, Phantom style with 7 speeds, and yours looks near mint.


----------



## Jeff54 (May 6, 2019)

Oilit said:


> T. R. Findley's web site has two catalogs from 2000, and the second shows a Cruiser Deluxe Seven that looks just like yours. It also describes the frame as "Classic '55 Design Schwinn Cantilever Frame." I'm guessing they used up all of the Centennial frames and just kept going with Taiwanese frames.
> http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1991_2000/2000_cr04.html
> But it's still a nice bike, Phantom style with 7 speeds, and yours looks near mint.




Yeah, you're citing the info of the very last 1995 Centennial,  Phantom frames, the leftovers. This bike is commonly confused as a Phantom, but, it's the same Taiwan frame as the 'anniversary' bike, , and above all, it does not have a Phantom paint scheme.

I see them from time to time on C/L, with a swapped out repo phantom chain guard, but being sold as a phantom for the guard.

Here's the girls version, {photo from the net},  Taiwan frame, nexus 7, no tank:


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (May 6, 2019)

Oilit said:


> The 2000 Schwinn catalog says that the Cruiser Deluxe Seven was built with the "Authentic Schwinn Phantom Reproduction Frame Hand Built in the USA (Men's Only)." An article in one of the last printed issues of the CABE says that they used 1000 of the reproduction frames for the 2000 C. D. 7, probably because sales of the Centennial Phantom fell short. The C.D. 7 is still in production (by Pacific), but only the first year had the Phantom frame. If it has the G00XXXX serial number under the bottom bracket, it's one of the American frames, built by Aerocycle Enterprises in Ontario, CA. (the XXXX is a number between 0001 and 5000) Much of this information comes from others here on the CABE, but I believe it's correct. We probably need to do a thread on these bikes.
> http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1991_2000/2000_56.html



Thanks for the info.    This sure was confusing.    I have an import frame.   Serial Number proves this.     Here's some photo's of the BB Stampings.      The Bike is VERY Clean . Otherwise I may have let it go to someone else.   I'm pleased with what I have here....................taking into consideration it's not American made.....................THANKS for all the .help Guys


----------



## hm. (May 6, 2019)

..cool bike, I bet it rides nice and smooth


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (May 7, 2019)

hm. said:


> ..cool bike, I bet it rides nice and smooth



Thanks , and Yes...........It does ride very nice.   I read that some of these had assembly problems.    Mine has NO issues.  I have only put about 6mi. on it so far.    My interest in this was that I had sold a 1977 Cantilever Frame Schwinn VERY MUCH like this bike about 15 years ago. Back then it was the bike I had for the longest time. From about 1978 till then.   In '95 when the Re-Pop parts were coming out , I pretty much set it up just like this.   Now that I'm  older , the 7 speed hub seems like a good Idea.   I have plenty of 1 speed bikes.  This kinda filled an  "Empty" space , I liked that old '77...................This is just a more modern take on an old friend.       Thanks for your comment .


----------



## Oilit (May 10, 2019)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Thanks , and Yes...........It does ride very nice.   I read that some of these had assembly problems.    Mine has NO issues.  I have only put about 6mi. on it so far.    My interest in this was that I had sold a 1977 Cantilever Frame Schwinn VERY MUCH like this bike about 15 years ago. Back then it was the bike I had for the longest time. From about 1978 till then.   In '95 when the Re-Pop parts were coming out , I pretty much set it up just like this.   Now that I'm  older , the 7 speed hub seems like a good Idea.   I have plenty of 1 speed bikes.  This kinda filled an  "Empty" space , I liked that old '77...................This is just a more modern take on an old friend.       Thanks for your comment .
> 
> View attachment 993713
> 
> ...



Boulder built interesting bikes. On the Cruisers they tried two tone paint jobs, cantilever brakes, internal gear hubs and even a couple of belt drive models. After 1982, Chicago didn't do anything with the Cruisers except move them to Tennessee, then to Taiwan, then to Hungary and finally into bankruptcy.


----------



## Catlover (Aug 24, 2019)

can y'all tell me anything about this bike? number on head badge is 0285 and decal says "made in Taiwan" and another decal that says "anniversary edition"? I think the yellow color is pretty neat...I bought it from an older lady around 1999 for $50


----------



## Catlover (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## GTs58 (Aug 24, 2019)

Catlover said:


> View attachment 1052534View attachment 1052534





Here's a link to the catalog page. 1995 model steel frame.  http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1991_2000/1995_16.html


----------



## Catlover (Aug 24, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Here's a link to the catalog page. 1995 model steel frame.  http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1991_2000/1995_16.html



Thank you for your prompt and knowledgeable response...solves the mystery!  you're the best!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Aug 24, 2019)

Catlover said:


> prompt and knowledgeable response.




Yes Indeed..............GTs58  Knows his Stuff .    Pump up that back tire and ride that thing !  On Second thought ........maybe put on some NEW tires and Tubes  and Welcome to the Cabe !


----------



## Catlover (Aug 25, 2019)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Yes Indeed..............GTs58  Knows his Stuff .    Pump up that back tire and ride that thing !  On Second thought ........maybe put on some NEW tires and Tubes  and Welcome to the Cabe !



air leaked out over night...*sigh* limited access to stuff where I live....gonna work on it Monday!  thanks for the welcome, the info, and the encouragement!!


----------



## Catlover (Aug 25, 2019)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Yes Indeed..............GTs58  Knows his Stuff .    Pump up that back tire and ride that thing !  On Second thought ........maybe put on some NEW tires and Tubes  and Welcome to the Cabe !



air leaked out over night...*sigh* limited stuff where I live.  Gonna work on it Monday! thank you for the welcome, the info and the encouragement!!


----------



## vincev (Aug 25, 2019)

Good lookin bike.Grease it up good.i would also grease the wheel bearings. Dont leave it out overnight because we all know Asian chrome can patina itself overnight.


----------



## Catlover (Aug 25, 2019)

vincev said:


> Good lookin bike.Grease it up good.i would also grease the wheel bearings. Dont leave it out overnight because we all know Asian chrome can patina itself overnight.



Thanks for the compliment, but too late on the chrome...way too late! Thinkin' bout some "spray chrome" just to make it look better and give me something to do. I know you're supposed to do things right, but I also know this isn't a terribly valuable bike! I've got another one I bought new in the 80's, think I might crack it out for a little TLC as well!  That one was actually stolen from me in the 90's but recovered by the police! The thief had duct taped a big light to the handlebars, the officer found that interesting and pulled him over. At least we know the perp had good taste!! Pics later


----------



## Catlover (Aug 25, 2019)

just took it out of the building...thoughts?? 



kind of looks small in the picture, but it's not. tires same as yellow one. Bought this one in the 80's new for $200


----------



## Catlover (Aug 25, 2019)

couple more


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Aug 25, 2019)

looks Like it was stored in a very wet location.


----------



## Catlover (Aug 25, 2019)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> looks Like it was stored in a very wet location.



I live in Louisiana and the bikes have been in a large metal building (next to 2 big ponds) for years.  There's not a lot of places to ride here so they've just been stored. Actually living in the humidity of this state is enough to corrode anything!! most of what you see is dirt...I had washed off the other one. Any idea of the year on the white one??


----------



## Oilit (Aug 28, 2019)

Catlover said:


> I live in Louisiana and the bikes have been in a large metal building (next to 2 big ponds) for years.  There's not a lot of places to ride here so they've just been stored. Actually living in the humidity of this state is enough to corrode anything!! most of what you see is dirt...I had washed off the other one. Any idea of the year on the white one??



Schwinn (Chicago) started using the headbadge numbers in 1976, and I believe they were on all the Chicago and Boulder bikes. Yours looks like one from Taiwan, built by Giant, probably mid-'80's. Up through early 1983 they were still built in Chicago, then they were built in Tennessee for a couple of years, then Giant took over production until the early 90's, when some were built in Hungary until the original company went bankrupt at the end of 1992. Ed Schwinn was also negotiating with the China Bicycle Company (mainland China) but I don't know if they ever built any cruisers or not. After Boulder took over in 1993, most of their bikes came from Taiwan, but their high-end bikes were built here in the states, including the 1995 Centennial Phantom and the early 2000 Cruiser Deluxe Seven (or at least the frames were). Boulder went bankrupt in July 2001, and then Schwinn was  bought by Pacific/Dorel, and everything since has come from anonymous factories in the People's Republic.


----------



## Catlover (Aug 29, 2019)

Thanks so much for your input and the information....guess it doesn't really matter where they came from, just that I love 'em! I appreciate you weighing in!!


----------

